# NC Interior



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally going through some of my photos from this year. Alot of plain jobs nothing special. Liked this one though.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks real nice, good photos and the work looks excellent. We rarely see wainscoting out here, I love it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Very clean. Nice job!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job. Clean work.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like the contrast with the staining and white woodwork. Nice job


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pretty!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work on mid/high end NC.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I love to see white woodwork against a nice woodstain. Especially with such (''crips'' - WTF went on with my spelling there)? ''CRISP'' cut lines as yours :notworthy:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Stairs look really nice. Good job.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------

